# 7 gallon tank



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I managed to convince my family memebers they needed tanks and picked up 2 7 gallon bow fronts for $18 each. I've started one cycling and plan to do a simple planted tank and for the second I was concidering a SW tank with live rock. I've heard that small tanks are tough to keep stable as paramaters such as temp and salinity are constantly on the move, I was wondering if theres any way to overcome this such as a different heater or topping off the tank every day. Any suggestions or thoughts on such a small SW tank?

Second I would like to ask for stocking suggestions, I was going to overfilter and put some extra live rock and live sand in to help with filtration, whats good to stock such a small tank with? I was thinking of some hermit crabs, snails and a small shrimp or two, what type of fish could stay small enough for permanent residence in this tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short, no there is not a way to overcome. Leave small tanks to fw or experts.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Pretty much no fish is recommended in a 7 gallon tank. Too small of an environment and not a whole lot of room to swim around in.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

there are fish that will do fine in a tank that size... but stability is the problem. You'll have your work cut out for you even with technological advances. Auto top off units work well, but you've got to keep them full too. Not to mention frequent water changes, frequent testing of parameters, and constant system checks, good luck trying to go on vacation! 

Plus a small tank like that is more expensive per gallon vs a larger tank.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

On the plus side, your weekly water changes would only be like 5 cups of water =]


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

s13 said:


> On the plus side, your weekly water changes would only be like 5 cups of water =]



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :fish: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

So did you decide to do the tank or not??? If so... we could go over fish choices


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

if you did my choice is tetras easy to take care of and adorable


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Tetras are freshwater fish - not saltwater.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

kbjunior8 said:


> if you did my choice is tetras easy to take care of and adorable


Tetras are freshwater fish - not saltwater.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I decided against the SW tank, just not worth it for now. Some day if I tear down my 10g it may become SW but I doubt it.

Oh and Cardinal Tetras are SW lol, but somehow I doubt thats what was meant =P

Can a marine betta survive in a 1g?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

cardinal tetras are not salt water, and no, a marine betta cannot survive in a 1 gallon


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

dont marine bettas need like a 55,if it is what iam thinking of then they get kinda big


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

They do get kinda big. I'm not sure exactly how big tho. A few weeks ago , we had a 7-8 inch one ot the lfs I work at. but something happened to it, and now we have one that is about 5 inches long.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh I meant Banggai Cardinal, for some reason I could have Swore I've heard them called a tetra.... perhaps not


----------

